# why am i picking up a radio station thru my pc speakers?



## pchelpdude1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

this is ,y first time on here and i was wondering y am i picking up sum sort of radio station thru my logitech speakers on my pc? it even does it when the computer is switched off. but i can only hear the station faintly if i have the speakers turned all the way down. i can still get the station when my pc i turned on? any help please? 
Andrew.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

It isn't unknown for such things to happen,m they are picking up the radio signal albeit a freak occurrence, do you have them near a radio or aerial ?
Are you next to a wall where it's possible they may have a radio on that side of it ?

Ultimately there aren't to many things you can do, if it is near a radio source moving them will probably cure it, so that's the first thing to try, if nothing is near it then you will need to shield the speakers somehow, I suspect ferrite rings may help, you unplug the lead and wind it round the rings a few times before plugging them back in, it's a trick I used back when CB radio was a problem, but I couldn't swear it will cure it, but they are relatively cheap to try, see if any of that helps.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the abc world service antennas are just down the road from us we have to fit filters on the phones to stop blaring music or whatever is on interfereing with the phones,same with the tv but don't get it with computer


----------



## pchelpdude1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

yes that is wat iam pickin up as i found out via listen to it (abc radio) the funny thing is tho we dont have that prob with the tv or phone so i dont know. and also if i tune it to 812 am on the radio it gives me abc radio but if u go to a lower am station it then is there to but is about 2-3 seconds out (slower) then wat is comin thru the pc speakers. im still confussed via this mystery.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you could phone the abc they may have a solution it would not be the first call that they have had on it
when the transmitters were built they were miles out in the bush,now they are slap bang in the middle of the metro area with the city expanding


----------



## pchelpdude1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok thanks for that mate i'll do that and c wat they suggest. cheers again happy new year.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

The reason it only happens on some things is because most things these days are built with some level of shielding built into them, but some things, often cheap products may well skimp on such a thing to cut costs, stick a mobile phone near a speaker and listen to it squawk when you get an incoming call\text, or when it periodically checks for signal.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

This phenomenon is actually the result of unintentional setting a diode detector, without any shielding to protect from this. It is the simplest form of radio detector, it is passive, needs no battery or other power source. We know that radiators, faucets, etc can act as radio receivers under certain conditions; and the most striking occurence (although extremely rare) of this phenomenon is when one receives radio signals from one's dental fillings (back at the dates where alloys permitting this were being used in fillings, and ultra strong signals were being used in radio emissions).
http://www.gi.alaska.edu/ScienceForum/ASF12/1221.html
http://www.medical-library.net/sites/framer.html?/sites/_dental_amalgam_mercury_poisoning.html
http://radio.about.com/od/funradiothingstodo/ss/10WeirdRadio_5.htm


----------

